# anyone ever used or heard about ritz camera trade in?



## chris182 (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought a d3000 back in november and although a great camera I am now wishing I went ahead and spend some extra cash and got the d90. I saw ritz camera does trade ins and was wondering if anyone had input on it or experience with it?


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 25, 2010)

HAve not but i would imagine you would get more cash back if you just sold it online somewhere like here


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 25, 2010)

They rape you when you buy new stuff from them.  I wouldn't expect it to be any different when you're trading your old stuff in.  Buy a used D90 and sell your D3000.  That's your best bet.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 25, 2010)

Based on what I've seen for programs like this I'd have to agree with the above.


----------



## iBats (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah i was looking to do the same thing, went to ritz and they were like, "oh hey, D3000? cool, we'll buy it for 250." my response ... lol no, you can sell on ebay for 350-400


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 25, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> HAve not but i would imagine you would get more cash back if you just sold it online somewhere like here


Exactly. Unfortunately the only photography stores here in B'ham are Wolf Camera (owned by ritz). Eventually I'm going to sell my sony gear and swap to Nikon or Canon. I was driving by Wolf the other day so I popped in and told them what I want to do and was wondering how much I would get if I traded in all my Sony specific gear. Here's what I have with the original price paid:

Sony A-700 Body: ($1000)
Tamron 17-50/2.8: ($450)
Sigma 10-20/3-5.6: ($500)
Minolta 50/1.8: ($70)
Sony 18-200 kit lens: (retails for $550)

They offered me a total of around $800 for all of it. I understand they need to make money when they resell it, but that offer was comical.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 25, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> They rape you when you buy new stuff from them.  I wouldn't expect it to be any different when you're trading your old stuff in.





AUZambo said:


> I was driving by Wolf the other day so I popped in and told them what I want to do and was wondering how much I would get if I traded in all my Sony specific gear. Here's what I have with the original price paid:
> 
> Sony A-700 Body: ($1000)
> Tamron 17-50/2.8: ($450)
> ...



Sounds just like car dealerships :lmao:

I have never traded in a car because I don't like being raped and I don't understand why anyone does it. But if you do do it, I guess you either are totally unaware (nice way of putting it) or you deserve to be raped.


----------



## Joves (Feb 25, 2010)

Their name should be Ritz-off Camera.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 25, 2010)

Used to work for Wolf. Don't EVER do a trade in if you can help it (cars included). As said, they won't give you **** for it. 

I believe it was $250 for a GOOD D80. It's up to their discression on what shape the camera is in. Plus, I'm pretty sure they won't even trade in a D3000, too new of a camera.

~Michael~


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 26, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > They rape you when you buy new stuff from them.  I wouldn't expect it to be any different when you're trading your old stuff in.
> ...



Actually, there are benefits to trading in.  Tax savings for example.  Just depends on what you're trading in, what you're buying, the difference between what the car is worth privately and what the dealership is offering, and whether you want to deal with selling a car.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 26, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> Actually, there are benefits to trading in.  Tax savings for example.  Just depends on what you're trading in, what you're buying, the difference between what the car is worth privately and what the dealership is offering, and whether you want to deal with selling a car.



I would be very interested in knowing what exactly those benefits are. Probably others too.

The last time I asked (I always ask for the laugh) about trade in value I was offered $600 for a car I sold for $4000. 

The time before that I was offered $100 (I was told that it was what it would cost me to have it towed to the scrap yard although I drove to and from the dealership...) for a car I sold for $5000. 

I wonder why I even bother with dealerships.

The only thing I agree with is that some people just can't be bothered to save themselves a few thousand dollars. To each his/her own.


----------



## Plato (Feb 26, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> The last time I asked (I always ask for the laugh) about trade in value I was offered $600 for a car I sold for $4000.
> 
> The time before that I was offered $100 (I was told that it was what it would cost me to have it towed to the scrap yard although I drove to and from the dealership...) for a car I sold for $5000.



Yeah, sure.


----------



## fausto66 (Feb 26, 2010)

try adorama there pretty good i traded my d90 in and got 600 for it and my sigma 18-250 and got 325 for that ....i know b&h take trades also but they seem to be a lil bit lower than adorama


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 26, 2010)

Plato said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I asked (I always ask for the laugh) about trade in value I was offered $600 for a car I sold for $4000.
> ...



Yes, absolutely sure.

If you were not the pompous ass that you are you would ask questions instead of dismissing reality. Or maybe it's your way to feel better about the money you lost by trading in


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 26, 2010)

Trading in vehicles and camera gear is for suckers, and the rich. I say the rich because it's easier for them if someone takes the unneeded items off their hands, instead of them having to do something with them.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 26, 2010)

they WILL rip you off on trade in and buying a new camera. sell it on craigslist/ebay/on this forum is your best bet. then buy a body from BnH or Adorama.


----------

